# Italian "table wine"



## Rocky (Mar 9, 2011)

I don't know if this qualifiesas a recipe, but when I was a kid (and I mean long, long time ago) my family used to make a table wine that we drank all year long.We wouldusually make two whiskey barrels (about 88 gallons) using a mixtureof either Alicante or Zinfandel grapes (depending on the price and quality) with Muscat in a 3:1 ratio of red to white. I can remember back to when grapes were $.75 per box in the late 1940's and I mean a _44 pound box._ We would get a good 2.5 to 3 gallonsper box.The last year I remember making wine, probably in the early 70's, it was $5-6 per box, but they had reduced the size to36 pounds to make up for the price increase.(Wait a minute!) 


I would love to have agallon of it today. I am sure that it was not the equal of what can be made with the varietals that are available, but I remember it was wonderful to sit with my Grandfather in our garden and he would give me some of his wine ("Nondire a tua Mamma!"). We were allowed wine on Sunday and Holiday dinners, although when we were young, it was mostly water. The water decreased until about age 13 and then we got a real glass of wine. Great memories.


----------



## vcasey (Mar 9, 2011)

You need to find a local home brew store because they may know where you can get the grapes when they come in season. Right now not one of the kit makers have a pure muscat wine except for a dessert style Orange Muscat from CC.
Sounds like great memories.


----------



## Randoneur (Mar 9, 2011)

I really enjoyed that story, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 9, 2011)

Those prices of 10-15 cents a pound for grapes and at the time a dollar or two a bottle is the reason I decided not to get into grape growing and winemaking when I was in my 20's. If I had and hadn't gone broke, I would be well established by now and would not be in my infancy as a winery. I can't help you with a recipe, but just knowing the ratios of grapes is a good start to making some yourself. Just don't expect $5 a lug prices for the grapes!


----------



## tonyt (Mar 9, 2011)

Good stuff Rocky.


----------

